# GPU-Z 0.2.7 and Intel GM965/GL960



## xname (Aug 13, 2008)

Can GPU-Z reliable detect GPU in Intel GM965 / GL960?

GPU-Z 0.2.7 report on Acer Aspire 5315 (with GL960 @ 400 MHz according to papers and Everest 4.50):

GPU: GM965
Device ID: 8086 – 2A02
GPU Clock: 500 MHz  

Error or I have GM965?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 13, 2008)

there is no info on how to read clock frequency on intel gpus. so everybody uses a hardcoded value which he seems is true. everest uses 400 mhz, i use 500 mhz.

try to find some info on the net for the actual clock speed of that gpu, i doubt you will find anything. but i'm always willing to look at new evidence


----------



## xname (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe this paper may help: http://download.intel.com/design/mobile/datashts/31627303.pdf (Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family Datasheet)? Or you already know about that?

What about detected GPU type: GM965 or GL960? How reliable is that info in your app?


----------

